# For The Love Of Dogs



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2021)

Dogs, Doggies, Doggos, Pups, Puppies, Best Friends......


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 19, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 20, 2021)

​


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 22, 2021)

And to think there are people who believe dogs have no souls.   All you need to do is look deep into their eye's.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 22, 2021)

​


----------



## jerry old (Oct 22, 2021)

More doggies, less cats


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 22, 2021)

jerry old said:


> More doggies, less cats


Ok.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 22, 2021)

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 23, 2021)

​


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2021)

Avalanche Rescue Dogs​


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 23, 2021)

This applies to all our fur babies.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 190919


What beautiful beauties!
Are they all Afghans? Is the one on the left a Saluki?

A friend once had an Afghan hound named Kysoom. He had a habit of escaping and running all over the neighborhood.

She finally re-homed him to a place with acreage.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What beautiful beauties!
> Are they all Afghans? Is the one on the left a Saluki?


I don't know. There wasn't any information with the picture. I thought they were gorgeous and just copied the photo!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> I don't know. There wasn't any information with the picture. I thought they were gorgeous and just copied the photo!


So glad you did!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## RobinWren (Oct 26, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 190520 View attachment 190521


This is so true, dogs as we all know give unconditional love, and sometimes even to cats.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Hero dog


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 28, 2021)

​


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 29, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 190520 View attachment 190521


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 29, 2021)

​


----------



## caroln (Oct 29, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 190919


The Kardashian sisters have nothing over these beauties!  (For some reason this pic just reminded me of them!)


----------



## katlupe (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)

https://www.petfinder.com/search/dogs-for-adoption/us/ct/06489/?distance=Anywhere


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)

https://www.petfinder.com/search/dogs-for-adoption/us/ct/06489/?distance=Anywhere


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

:20


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2021)

Pictures of my daughters dog when we were Babysitting him.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 21, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Pictures of my daughters dog when we were Babysitting him.View attachment 195543


Maybe you mean dog sitting


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 195536


Since all passersby, garbage trucks, mailmen, people working in their yards, etc., go away (most quickly), I think my dog thinks his barking made the "threat" disappear. I love your post.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## RobinWren (Nov 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 195818


How wonderful.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 25, 2021)

@Pinky and those who love dog shows....this is very recent.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 26, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> @Pinky and those who love dog shows....this is very recent.


Thank you for that, it was on tv this week and I forgot so this is a bonus.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> @Pinky and those who love dog shows....this is very recent.


@Paco Dennis 

I don't know how I missed this. All these wonderful dogs - thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2021)

We had to have our farm Dog put down today. She could barely walk, and she hadn't eaten for days. She was 11 years old. She had a great life out here on the farm. She was a super guard dog of our live stock, and she adored strangers. She was a Great Pyrenees mix. Here she was about a year ago when she hurt her leg.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


How ever did this end?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We had to have our farm Dog put down today. She could barely walk, and she hadn't eaten for days. She was 11 years old. She had a great life out here on the farm. She was a super guard dog of our live stock, and she adored strangers. She was a Great Pyrenees mix. Here she was about a year ago when she hurt her leg.
> 
> View attachment 197591


Oh Paco I'm so sorry!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We had to have our farm Dog put down today. She could barely walk, and she hadn't eaten for days. She was 11 years old. She had a great life out here on the farm. She was a super guard dog of our live stock, and she adored strangers. She was a Great Pyrenees mix. Here she was about a year ago when she hurt her leg.
> 
> View attachment 197591


I'm sorry for your loss.  She looks like a great dog.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> How ever did this end?


wish I knew!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 5, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, PD…RIP, sweet pupper.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We had to have our farm Dog put down today. She could barely walk, and she hadn't eaten for days. She was 11 years old. She had a great life out here on the farm. She was a super guard dog of our live stock, and she adored strangers. She was a Great Pyrenees mix. Here she was about a year ago when she hurt her leg.
> 
> View attachment 197591


I am so sorry, It is one of the hardest things we have to do for our beloved pets. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We had to have our farm Dog put down today. She could barely walk, and she hadn't eaten for days. She was 11 years old. She had a great life out here on the farm. She was a super guard dog of our live stock, and she adored strangers. She was a Great Pyrenees mix. Here she was about a year ago when she hurt her leg.
> 
> View attachment 197591


So sorry @Paco Dennis  .. she was a beautiful girl. I know how much you are missing her.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear this @Paco Dennis. I know your pain.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 5, 2021)

So sorry to read about   your  dog.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 15, 2021)

Frenchie the wonderdog says hello.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> Frenchie the wonderdog says hello.


So precious


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> Frenchie the wonderdog says hello.


Beautiful dog. I swear it's smiling!


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful dog. I swear it's smiling!


We were having a good hike along the lake this past summer.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Nice, two beautiful dogs. The vet. said Frenchie was a Boxer mix, and I can see a lot of Shepard in her. I got her when she was almost three months old from the rescue. She is just such a protective and loyal friend now.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Best one yet.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Since all passersby, garbage trucks, mailmen, people working in their yards, etc., go away (most quickly), I think my dog thinks his barking made the "threat" disappear. I love your post.


I think that's Henry (my dog) thinks about the mailman


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/bunsen-beaker-science-podcast-1.6262996

An article about 2 dogs that belong to a Science teacher .. they are stars on Instagram.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/bunsen-beaker-science-podcast-1.6262996
> 
> An article about 2 dogs that belong to a Science teacher .. they are stars on Instagram.
> View attachment 201792


I love the pic where they're wearing their little lab coats!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 7, 2022)

Favorite toy


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2022)

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ths-discovered-alive-under-1-5-metres-of-snow

Captions can be turned off.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ths-discovered-alive-under-1-5-metres-of-snow
> 
> Captions can be turned off.


Such a neat story..


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 13, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 17, 2022)

Fo all you dog owners.....uhuh !


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)

This is adorable, funny and heartwarming.  Meet Atlas.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Jan 28, 2022)

who needs carpets


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 28, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 203581​


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 28, 2022)

I look totally ridiculous...my humans think this is funny


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> who needs carpetsView attachment 205765


Maybe they are in a hot location. When it's hot here, my dog loves to lay on the cool kitchen tiles when she comes in from her walk.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Jan 28, 2022)

He said he would give me a bark


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 29, 2022)

How my Husky sleeps


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 8, 2022)

Who doesn't love funny French Bulldogs?


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 15, 2022)

Don’t you dare change that channel


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)

Two spoiled dogs their puppy room


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 19, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## P A Tracy (Feb 22, 2022)

My grandson and his pal Zane a few years ago. Zane LOVES Frankie , as you can plainly see here. Zane is one of our 4 Chihuahuas his sister Cozy's little head is showing in the picture.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 19, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>




golden are rather special.

I'll admit, right here on the World Wide Web, to wanting to dog-nap every golden I got to know...


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 23, 2022)

I've never had one, but I just love French Bulldogs.


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2022)

PetHolics


----------



## MickaC (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

​


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Ok.
> 
> View attachment 190518


Could not agree more!  Dogs are magical creatures when it comes to healing human hearts.  ♥


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


He's so majestic.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 191740​


Me too.  ♥


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2022)

*“Dad: ’We’re not getting a dog.’ Dad: ’I don’t love him.’ Also Dad: *holds dog like a baby*”*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I've never had one, but I just love French Bulldogs.


Oh I watch these 2 almost every day! Griffin and Haru. They call themselves potatoes.

Did you see mother and father's new baby girl? (human) She's beautiful.

Have you ever seen the potatoes in their yellow pineapple sweaters?  Hahahaha!


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Oh I watch these 2 almost every day! Griffin and Haru. They call themselves potatoes.
> 
> Did you see mother and father's new baby girl? (human) She's beautiful.
> 
> Have you ever seen the potatoes in their yellow pineapple sweaters?  Hahahaha!


Thanks for this!  I've started watching all their videos now.  Every one is funny and adorable!


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 11, 2022)

And their baby is beautiful!


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 11, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> And their baby is beautiful!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 219578


This brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 10, 2022)

*I didn't know the Michelin Man had a dog ... *


----------



## Bella (May 12, 2022)

Betty White and her St. Bernard, Stormy.


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2022)




----------



## JustDave (May 14, 2022)

My ex told me once, "You're blood pressure drops 4 points on average, when you pet your dog."  I never knew if she made that up or read it.  I'm going to just take her at her word.  I do feel better when I pet my dog, but it's more like taking Valium then blood pressure medicine.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2022)

This is my one daughter's family newest  addition   ...his name is Teddy,   and in this photo   he is  3 months old,  about 40 pounds at the time 
 .. a Goldendoodle.  

I'm thinking that he hasn't heard the word  ' NO ' yet   ....


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> This is my one daughter's family newest  addition   ...his name is Teddy,   and in this photo   he is  3 months old,  about 40 pounds at the time
> .. a Goldendoodle.
> 
> I'm thinking that he hasn't heard the word  ' NO ' yet   ....
> ...


 Awwww.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> This is my one daughter's family newest  addition   ...his name is Teddy,   and in this photo   he is  3 months old,  about 40 pounds at the time
> .. a Goldendoodle.
> 
> I'm thinking that he hasn't heard the word  ' NO ' yet   ....
> ...



Oh,  and  he was born on  Christmas Eve!


----------



## MickaC (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 16, 2022)

When I was a young teen I had a dog I named Tammy. I loved her so much I named my Daughter Tamara! 

She looked something close to this beauty.


----------



## Lewkat (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2022)

I miss the unfettered joy my dogs displayed whenever I came in the front door. It was like I'd been away for years. Gentle paws on my shoulders, and a lick under my chin all with a wagging tail and panting smile.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 16, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I miss the* unfettered joy *my dogs displayed whenever I came in the front door. It was like I'd been away for years. Gentle paws on my shoulders, and a lick under my chin all with a wagging tail and panting smile.


----------



## Leann (May 16, 2022)

Here's my pooch, post-bath earlier today, scouting for anything that moves so she has reason to bark like a maniac.


----------



## Mizmo (May 17, 2022)

A  really smart dog...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523347571392925698


----------



## Bella (May 18, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 18, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 18, 2022)

Bella said:


>


----------



## Lewkat (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 24, 2022)

Awww....


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 24, 2022)

Our "best friends" journey from a rescue shelter to adoption. Heart warming.


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2022)

Bella said:


>


This is so cool!


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 25, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Our "best friends" journey from a rescue shelter to adoption. Heart warming.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 26, 2022)

I had a friend, who's lab would the same dang thing  -  too funny...


​


----------



## Medusa (May 26, 2022)

Our beautiful boy, Lucius, home from the doggie spa. (Groomer)


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 26, 2022)

hot damn!!!  if I were a lady boxer. I'd get in line...

give Lucius a cookie for me. could ya?  would ya?


----------



## Blessed (May 26, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Our beautiful boy, Lucius, home from the doggie spa. (Groomer)View attachment 222560View attachment 222561


I saw his twin at that vet today.  He had the biggest smile on his face.


----------



## Medusa (May 26, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> hot damn!!!  if I were a lady boxer. I'd get in line...
> 
> give Lucius a cookie for me. could ya?  would ya?


I will give him one of his favorite treats and tell him it's from you.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 26, 2022)

i dont have a way now to post pic of my dog.

my other dig camera used to do it but the net became so...._fancy_ it shut my camera out. 

i use a flip phone, not into this tekkkkky crap,  wish i had a landline!!


----------



## dseag2 (May 26, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Our "best friends" journey from a rescue shelter to adoption. Heart warming.


----------



## Jace (May 27, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> I had a friend, who's lab would the same dang thing  -  too funny...
> 
> 
> View attachment 222547​


It's....my dog only brings them  back...'cause he thinks *I like throwing 'em!*


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 27, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## JustDave (Jun 3, 2022)

3 1/2 months.  He's 4 months now.  I swear he looks a little bigger every morning.

List of talents:
Sit
Stay
Fetch
Drop
No!
Down (he understands this one, but still jumps up on me when he's excited).
Going potty outside (almost there.  Getting really close).


----------



## Medusa (Jun 3, 2022)

JustDave said:


> 3 1/2 months.  He's 4 months now.  I swear he looks a little bigger every morning.
> View attachment 223632
> List of talents:
> Sit
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## Bella (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 5, 2022)

Snowball


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 5, 2022)

@Paco Dennis ...
Adorable and perfect name.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Snowball
> 
> View attachment 223940


What a beauty!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 12, 2022)

These dogs


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 13, 2022)

very sweet


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> These dogs


Ours do exactly the same thing if one of them is getting too much love


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Our Belgian Malinois... ...at 14 weeks..







...as she grows ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and she grows..






..and she grows..






 12 months...

..and she grew to be the biggest of them all.. at just 18 months


----------



## Bella (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Leann (Jun 20, 2022)

I love my dog but I am upset with her today. A wild rabbit had a litter of babies unfortunately in a hole in the yard that either the bunny or the dog dug. The hole is literally in the middle of the yard, unprotected from predators. My dog found the litter (I had no idea it was there) and she's killed the babies. I am distraught. I tell myself it's somehow the cycle of nature but it still makes me sad. I need to find a way from this happening again. BTW, I live in an area with acres and acres of woods and farms. I have no idea why this rabbit chose my yard to birth her babies.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2022)

Leann said:


> I love my dog but I am upset with her today. A wild rabbit had a litter of babies unfortunately in a hole in the yard that either the bunny or the dog dug. The hole is literally in the middle of the yard, unprotected from predators. My dog found the litter (I had no idea it was there) and she's killed the babies. I am distraught. I tell myself it's somehow the cycle of nature but it still makes me sad. I need to find a way from this happening again. BTW, I live in an area with acres and acres of woods and farms. I have no idea why this rabbit chose my yard to birth her babies.


How unfortunate for the baby rabbits .. however, your dog was only following her instincts. I know how upset you are. It is highly likely they could have been taken by a hawk or other predators.


----------



## Bella (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Leann (Jun 20, 2022)

Pinky said:


> How unfortunate for the baby rabbits .. however, your dog was only following her instincts. I know how upset you are. It is highly likely they could have been taken by a hawk or other predators.


Thank you @Pinky. I called the veterinarian and she said exactly what you said. I find a lot of comfort in your words so thank you


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2022)

this brought the first for-real smile of the morning...


_Brazilian priest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 João Paulo Araujo Gomes, from the Diocese of Caruaru, collects abandoned dogs from the streets, feeds them, bathes them and then presents a dog at each mass to be adopted. Thanks to this man dozens of stray dogs already have a home...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good for the priest!_


__

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> this brought the first for-real smile of the morning...
> 
> 
> _Brazilian priest
> ...


Thank you for this, @SmoothSeas !


----------



## Bella (Jun 24, 2022)

*Pool Party! 





*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2022)

(CNN)Trumpet, a bloodhound, was crowned the Best in Show winner at the 146th Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show Wednesday night.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Pixie DD's chihuahua , looking guilty after being caught where she shouldn't be...


----------



## Bella (Jul 4, 2022)

*Happy 4th! 


*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Watch this Husky  tell just what he wants at the Costa Coffee  drive thru... sooo cute.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

First Day At Work   ​


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Our staffie getting her pool exercise to ease her arthritis


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2022)

The Happiest Hour


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Jul 8, 2022)

happy hour at our house means eggs with their heart medication mixed in. I was making tuna salad for me so I added a bit of the water that the tuna was packed in.  Littles loved it, mr. big, not so fond.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jul 10, 2022)

It has been a long time since I've posted this, but I think it is one of the most poignant, touching films I've ever seen about how dogs impact our lives and the influence we have on theirs.  Don't watch if you cry easily.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 10, 2022)

A beautiful and very touching tribute to Buddy, a wonderful dog and friend, from his owner...


----------



## MickaC (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> A beautiful and very touching tribute to Buddy, a wonderful dog and friend, from his owner...


Thank you @dseag2 for this video. It brought back so many memories. 

We had 2 black labs in a row .. Moe (Moey) and Mackie. They were the most precious boys, and I think of, and miss them every day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks comfy!


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 18, 2022)

Old one doing the rounds again...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 25, 2022)

For the love of “ My DOGS “
They seem to be bored with some of the snacks and treats……
So I have started cooking up about a pound of extra lean ground beef……portioned about 3 or 4 days worth in freezer bags, and take out of the freezer when needed.
MAGIC……HAPPY POOCHES.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 25, 2022)

Bella said:


> Looks comfy!


Too precious for words.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Digger, under the blanket on the sofa..


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 3, 2022)

Look at those little fluffy round legs _and_ pigtails? It's too much.  I can't take it!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Did anyone else cry grateful tears while watching this video? My dogs are all that. God bless them. I'm baking a fresh chicken for their dinner  as I text this. They deserve the best.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2022)

Lara said:


> Did anyone else cry grateful tears while watching this video? My dogs are all that. God bless them. I'm baking a fresh chicken for their dinner  as I text this. They deserve the best.


You're a good dog mommy!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 28, 2022)

The 2 Marleys.  One on left is young male and one on right is senior female.  Not related but friends.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Can't remember if I've posted this of our 3... Left to right.. Digs, who is 14... Stan a miniature Labradoodle  who is 15 next month and has dementia, and sleeps 23 hours out of 24.... and Pixie, who is 12, a chihuahua who still runs and jumps like she was a puppy..


----------



## Blessed (Sep 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this of our 3... Left to right.. Digs, who is 14... Stan a miniature Labradoodle  who is 15 next month and has dementia, and sleeps 23 hours out of 24.... and Pixie, who is 12, a chihuahua who still runs and jumps like she was a puppy..


How did you get them to pose for the picture?  I can only get my big boy to sit when he comes in from outside.  He knows he will get a yummy if he comes in when asked and sits. My middle little boy, his only trick, at bedtime, I say lay down, night night and he gets on his pillow.  The smallest and the only girl takes orders from no one!  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> How did you get them to pose for the picture?  I can only get my big boy to sit when he comes in from outside.  He knows he will get a yummy if he comes in when asked and sits. My middle little boy, his only trick, at bedtime, I say lay down, night night and he gets on his pillow.  The smallest and the only girl takes orders from no one!  LOL


Not me.. my Daughter.. she's a dog trainer, they obey her every command...


----------



## Blessed (Sep 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not me.. my Daughter.. she's a dog trainer, they obey her every command...


When you see her this weekend ask her how I can get mine to stop barking.  I have tried the spray bottle, put pennies in a tin can to shake at them, even held their mouth closed and said no bark.  I am a miserable trainer.  I did get the kid trained to become a fine adult.  I am not a total failure! LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> When you see her this weekend ask her how I can get mine to stop barking.  I have tried the spray bottle, put pennies in a tin can to shake at them, even held their mouth closed and said no bark.  I am a miserable trainer.  I did get the kid trained to become a fine adult.  I am not a total failure! LOL


I will but if their not puppies you might have a job on your hands...


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Sep 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I will but if their not puppies you might have a job on your hands...


I already have a job on my hands.  I just want them to not bark as much when I have a bad migraine.  Dogs are dogs, they need to run, they need to play, they need to bark. (sometimes I just need them to settle down). Still would appreciate the advice if I decide to get another puppy in the future, which I probably will, I am a sucker for puppy breath!  LOL


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Blessed said:


> When you see her this weekend ask her how I can get mine to stop barking.  I have tried the spray bottle, put pennies in a tin can to shake at them, even held their mouth closed and said no bark.  I am a miserable trainer.  I did get the kid trained to become a fine adult.  I am not a total failure! LOL


Our two dogs go crazy when a vehicle(or person or squirrel or rabbit) goes down the road.   Nothing that we do is effective.   Here's what the Humane Society says:   https://www.humanesociety.org/resources/how-get-your-dog-stop-barking


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Pixie the chihuhua .. age 12 taken   recently


----------



## Blessed (Sep 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Our two dogs go crazy when a vehicle(or person or squirrel or rabbit) goes down the road.   Nothing that we do is effective.   Here's what the Humane Society says:   https://www.humanesociety.org/resources/how-get-your-dog-stop-barking


Thanks Nathan, I do some of these things.  They are like having a house full of teenagers, peer pressure, one barks, they all bark LOL


----------



## Blessed (Sep 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Pixie the chihuhua .. age 12 taken   recently


I am in serious puppy love!


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 7, 2022)

I hear that the egg works, ask at your pet store. You do not hear anything but apparently the dogs can hear it when turned on.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Thanks Nathan, I do some of these things.  They are like having a house full of teenagers, peer pressure, one barks, they all bark LOL


Speaking of dogs as barking kids- our female poodle(dear, sweet Angel) will sometimes start a barking incident to get Rusty(our male Silky Terrier) to jump up and go see what's going on.  Angel then goes and sits where Rusty got up from.


----------



## Bella (Sep 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *Speaking of dogs as barking kids- our female poodle(dear, sweet Angel) will sometimes start a barking incident to get Rusty(our male Silky Terrier) to jump up and go see what's going on.  Angel then goes and sits where Rusty got up from.*
> 
> View attachment 238211
> View attachment 238212


Angel is a little devil!


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 8, 2022)

I love dogs but I've always lived in apts so I felt it was too much for me.............if I had had a fenced backyard I would have loved having a dog.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I love dogs but I've always lived in apts so I felt it was too much for me.............if I had had a fenced backyard I would have loved having a dog.


Our first dog started out in a house, then a few apartments. He was such a good dog - never one "accident", though we were both working. He got good long walks after dinner and before bedtime. He also traveled everywhere with us .. up North, and even to Booth Bay Harbour, Maine.

Daughter and SIL have a Corgi and live in a condo that has a lot of dogs. However, they have areas nearby that cater to dogs. Amazing how many condo-dwellers have dogs.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Sep 8, 2022)

My precious furbaby is my shadow and I love her to bits. She loves to play but also loves to snuggle and listen to me tell and retell _The Story Of When We Met_ - she lays her head on my leg and looks up at me so intently, and when I finish its always with a pronounced "_And So That's How You Came To Be Mumma's Baby_" and then she licks my hand! I love it  Had to delete the pics as husband doesn't want them posted.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am in serious puppy love!


haha.. but she's 12....


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 8, 2022)

Blessed said:


> When you see her this weekend ask her how I can get mine to stop barking.  I have tried the spray bottle, put pennies in a tin can to shake at them, even held their mouth closed and said no bark.  I am a miserable trainer.  I did get the kid trained to become a fine adult.  I am not a total failure! LOL


Many people use a no bark collars.  It is a small collar that gives the pup a small nick from a rechargeable battery in the collar when they bark.  It is just enough to teach them that when they bark they feel the nick.  They stop barking and after wearing it for a few days, they will bark no more.  You can take it off and put a regular collar back on them, and they will no longer bark.  You can try it on your arm or neck, it is not painful, it just gives you that little fuzzy tickle you get when you touch a dry cell battery with both fingers.  You can get them on the internet and in some pet shops...


----------



## Blessed (Sep 8, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Many people use a no bark collars.  It is a small collar that gives the pup a small nick from a rechargeable battery in the collar when they bark.  It is just enough to teach them that when they bark they feel the nick.  They stop barking and after wearing it for a few days, they will bark no more.  You can take it off and put a regular collar back on them, and they will no longer bark.  You can try it on your arm or neck, it is not painful, it just gives you that little fuzzy tickle you get when you touch a dry cell battery with both fingers.  You can get them on the internet and in some pet shops...


To be honest we tried one of those a long time ago.  My husband decided the dog was barking to much.  It was his idea, so I sent him off to Petsmart to buy his solution.  I was having no part of it.  He got home, read the directions and secured it to the dog.  Yep, it worked!  That dog screamed and did a four foot jump and flip but he stuck the landing! Husband took it off right then, brought it in the house and placed it in the junk drawer where it still remains. Needless to say, been there, done that and would never wear the Thsirt.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Can you see her ?.. Pixie again. She has a little cave bed  under my DD's home office desk..where she retreats  when she's feeling a little scared of the world, she thinks no-one knows she's there....I took this photo today.. can you see her ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can you see her ?.. Pixie again. She has a little cave bed  under my DD's home office desk..where she retreats  when she's feeling a little scared of the world, she thinks no-one knows she's there....I took this photo today.. can you see her ?


Hols, she's so adorable!

Our labs used to want to be under the desk with their chin resting on my foot or knees. Just wanting to be a close as possible.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 10, 2022)

Blessed said:


> To be honest we tried one of those a long time ago.  My husband decided the dog was barking to much.  It was his idea, so I sent him off to Petsmart to buy his solution.  I was having no part of it.  He got home, read the directions and secured it to the dog.  Yep, it worked!  That dog screamed and did a four foot jump and flip but he stuck the landing! Husband took it off right then, brought it in the house and placed it in the junk drawer where it still remains. Needless to say, been there, done that and would never wear the Thsirt.


Our dog groomer mentioned using a shock collar, she said the dog learned that it could bark twice before the shock, so it just would bark twice and quit.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Our dog groomer mentioned using a shock collar, she said the dog learned that it could bark twice before the shock, so it just would bark twice and quit.


My daughter's Corgi learned very quickly. They used the shock collar a few times, then, all they had to do was show it to her, and she would stop barking. I think they tossed it out.


----------



## Della (Sep 10, 2022)

Training didn't take long in our house.  When my Dachshund starts barking I pick up the throw pillows and hold one over each of my ears.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2022)

Yes, Dogs have a soul and feelings. Never doubt it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 12, 2022)

Blessed said:


> To be honest we tried one of those a long time ago.  My husband decided the dog was barking to much.  It was his idea, so I sent him off to Petsmart to buy his solution.  I was having no part of it.  He got home, read the directions and secured it to the dog.  Yep, it worked!  That dog screamed and did a four foot jump and flip but he stuck the landing! Husband took it off right then, brought it in the house and placed it in the junk drawer where it still remains. Needless to say, been there, done that and would never wear the Thsirt.


Cute story, but either not true, or you had it set to high!  They work if the user is smart enough to follow the instructions...

I shared my actual experience and I know from actual use of a bark collar.  If you did not want honest feedback on *solutions for you barking dog*, then you should not have posted it on this forum!  So why don't you try on that 'T-shirt'


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2022)

My Grandpup, Abbi, on vacation at the "farm", after a swim in the pool.


----------



## Della (Sep 18, 2022)

I love how Corgis always look so happy.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Sep 18, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My Grandpup, Abbi, on vacation at the "farm", after a swim in the pool.
> 
> View attachment 239651


She's very photogenic!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 18, 2022)

Blessed said:


> To be honest we tried one of those a long time ago.  My husband decided the dog was barking to much.  It was his idea, so I sent him off to Petsmart to buy his solution.  I was having no part of it.  He got home, read the directions and secured it to the dog.  Yep, it worked!  That dog screamed and did a four foot jump and flip but he stuck the landing! Husband took it off right then, brought it in the house and placed it in the junk drawer where it still remains. Needless to say, been there, done that and would never wear the Thsirt.



In post #329 you wrote "would appreciate the advice"!  I offered my advice based on my experience with dogs.  Take it or leave it, no matter, but your post is a bit off!  The only way a bark collar would make a dog jump "four" feet, even if you had one set up to high...and who would do that?  Not someone like you who obviously loves dogs.  If you don't want people's opinions, don't ask for it!


----------



## Bella (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 20, 2022)

My daughter Elaine is with a real estate company and I am posting their profile for  the comments on  *Heidi the dog, *a member of the team
which I think is so cute ...... and good advertising for them  I might add

https://theoreillygroup.ca/about.cfm#meet-the-team


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> My daughter Elaine is with a real estate company and I am posting their profile for  the comments on  Heidi the dog, a member of the team
> which I think is so cute ...... and good advertising for them  I might add
> 
> https://theoreillygroup.ca/about.cfm#meet-the-team


I love her write-up!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2022)

Okay guys, don't fight .. I have a solution to this problem!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 21, 2022)

You can make a difference.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Sep 27, 2022)

This is a photo of Brandy, a Sheltie that I had when I was stationed in Spain. She was such a beautiful, lovely dog and was absolutely convinced that the only proper place for her was in my lap. She was my sole companion on several backpacking trips into the mountains of Spain. I loved that little dog.
When I transferred from Spain back to the states, I did all the paperwork to get her into the USA and on the plane with me on the journey to Monterey, Ca. It was a long trip and I got her off the plane in NYC for a potty break before flying into San Francisco. 
I had to leave her with the parents of my (soon-to-be) ex-wife in Pinole, Ca for two days.
This was one of the heartbreaking moments in my life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This is a photo of Brandy, a Sheltie that I had when I was stationed in Spain. She was such a beautiful, lovely dog and was absolutely convinced that the only proper place for her was in my lap. She was my sole companion on several backpacking trips into the mountains of Spain. I loved that little dog.
> When I transferred from Spain back to the states, I did all the paperwork to get her into the USA and on the plane with me on the journey to Monterey, Ca. It was a long trip and I got her off the plane in NYC for a potty break before flying into San Francisco.
> I had to leave her with the parents of my (soon-to-be) ex-wife in Pinole, Ca for two days.
> This was one of the heartbreaking moments in my life.


Beautiful dog. Reminds me a little of our cousins' dog Rex. They were our landlords from the time I was 10 until I moved out at 21. I can imagine how difficult it was for you to leave her.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This is a photo of Brandy, a Sheltie that I had when I was stationed in Spain. She was such a beautiful, lovely dog and was absolutely convinced that the only proper place for her was in my lap. She was my sole companion on several backpacking trips into the mountains of Spain. I loved that little dog.
> When I transferred from Spain back to the states, I did all the paperwork to get her into the USA and on the plane with me on the journey to Monterey, Ca. It was a long trip and I got her off the plane in NYC for a potty break before flying into San Francisco.
> I had to leave her with the parents of my (soon-to-be) ex-wife in Pinole, Ca for two days.
> This was one of the heartbreaking moments in my life.


Fabulous pic, Pecos, but, my goodness, you are ALmost as beautiful as she is. Right, sf ladies?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 2, 2022)

Just too cute....


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)

Dachshund Cross Breeds​*Chiweenie: Chihuahua x Dachshund*


*Dameranian: Pomeranian x Dachshund*​

* Daug: Dachshund x Pug*




*Dorgi: Pembroke Welsh Corgi x Dachshund*




*Dorkie: Yorkshire Terrier x Dachshund*




*Dox-Bull: Dachshund x Pit Bull*




*Miniature Schnoxie: Dachshund x Miniature Schnauzer*




*Papshund: Papillon x Dachshund*




*Dusky: Dachshund x Siberian Husky




Spaniel-Doxie: Cocker Spaniel x Dachshund*




* Schweenie: Dachshund x Shih Tzu*




*Golden Dox: Dachshund x Golden Retriever*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2022)

Amazing.
I want the Doxie, the Miniature Schnoxie, and the Dusky. That Schweenie look good, too!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> *Amazing.
> I want the Doxie, the Miniature Schnoxie, and the Dusky. That Schweenie look good, too!*


I know! They're all so cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2022)

Grandpup Abbi, Easter 2020


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Golden retrievers are so friendly and affectionate. When we were dog-sitting, we took the grandpup to a
dog park. As soon as we entered, I saw 2 goldens .. 1 of them came up and just leaned into me. It felt so
good to have this big pooch against my leg. He stayed like that for a good few minutes while I talked to, and petted him.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Golden retrievers are so friendly and affectionate. When we were dog-sitting, we took the grandpup to a
> dog park. As soon as we entered, I saw 2 goldens .. 1 of them came up and just leaned into me. It felt so
> good to have this big pooch against my leg. He stayed like that for a good few minutes while I talked to, and petted him.


My friend had a Golden who would do the same thing! Lean until he got enough attention.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2022)

2:34


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> 2:34


not available in my country


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> not available in my countryView attachment 246239


@Mizmo , try this

https://www.cbs.com/shows/video/evzB4coxzhn0CO_SqlzMM8ghbpXipaJi/


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @Mizmo , try this
> 
> https://www.cbs.com/shows/video/evzB4coxzhn0CO_SqlzMM8ghbpXipaJi/






*However i did use my Safari browser which has no ad block coz I hardly ever use it and saw the video of that wonderful dog.
I hope he can stay up on those hind legs forever...*


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> 2:34


I found this on you tube. Your link was from CBS...advertising  the culprit of course!!!
 Different video but same dog


----------



## Bella (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 25, 2022)

Bella said:


>


"Butt...butt...butt...butt, they're just having their lunch."


----------



## Wayne (Oct 25, 2022)

It was cold outside


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

I just look old, I'm just 2 years young.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 25, 2022)

My best friend sleeping with the guy and girls, never ever any problems there, all adopted retired police and military K9's.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 25, 2022)

Wayne said:


> View attachment 246516
> 
> It was cold outside


How many dogs do you have there?  I can see 4.
Looks like there's one off to the left of the picture, by the pillow.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 25, 2022)

just 3 there


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 25, 2022)

That is a 4 (or more) dog night (my idea of "HEAVEN"!!)


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 25, 2022)

Sophia is one year old today and I think all her hurts and pain are behind her now.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 25, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Sophia is one year old today and I think all her hurts and pain are behind her now.
> 
> View attachment 246610


She's cute!
Is that a new dress she's wearing?


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 25, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> She's cute!
> Is that a new dress she's wearing?


Yep, one of her birthday presents.  She also got T-bone steak for lunch.   Me... baloney and cheese on rye.


----------



## Bella (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Oct 28, 2022)

Bella said:


>


I am going to try that today.  It is raining, my pups don't like to go out to potty in the rain.  Maybe this would help!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> 2:34


Not so sure this is good for that dog's hips and rear legs.  I foresee real problems.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2022)

Marley and I in our party hats during my facility's 18th anniversary party, last Thurs.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Marley and I in our party hats during my facility's 18th anniversary party, last Thurs.
> View attachment 247113


You both look so adorable!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 28, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am going to try that today.  It is raining, my pups don't like to go out to potty in the rain.  Maybe this would help!


Believe it or not…..been there…..done that…..didn’t work for mine..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> You both look so adorable!


Thank you, Rose.  And, Marley thanks you as well.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 28, 2022)

MY little girl Ethyl dumped here in the snow mini snauzer I also have her brother Regular also dumped here, he is some larger than Ethyl, no more cold nights for them ever here, now very spoiled pair we all get along just fine, and kitty is the boss girl.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 28, 2022)

Waiting to hear dinner is ready.
Me, Lynch, Mica & Fran my hand/arm on Lynch 132 lbs at 2 years old. Deemed way to handler protective for use in public, just a big boy. Mica was very good in 2 languages English and German 92 lbs, Fran was a petite shepherd at 53 lbs.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 29, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Marley and I in our party hats during my facility's 18th anniversary party, last Thurs.
> View attachment 247113


I remember when you and Marley first got together……she’s a beautiful companion, happy you both have each other.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2022)

MickaC said:


> I remember when you and Marley first got together……she’s a beautiful companion, happy you both have each other.


She rarely leaves my side these days, Micka.  Sweetest disposition ever.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 29, 2022)

I am very happy to read this posting.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2022)

Wayne said:


> View attachment 247166
> 
> MY little girl Ethyl dumped here in the snow mini snauzer I also have her brother Regular also dumped here, he is some larger than Ethyl, no more cold nights for them ever here, now very spoiled pair we all get along just fine, and kitty is the boss girl.View attachment 247168View attachment 247167


Beautiful dogs.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Nov 3, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 248347


If we could only capture the gas for heating homes!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2022)

For the stylish dog- Raincoats


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 249418


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> For the stylish dog- Raincoats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Della (Nov 14, 2022)

Wayne said:


> View attachment 247166
> 
> MY little girl Ethyl dumped here in the snow mini snauzer I also have her brother Regular also dumped here, he is some larger than Ethyl, no more cold nights for them ever here, now very spoiled pair we all get along just fine, and kitty is the boss girl.View attachment 247168View attachment 247167


My hat's off to anyone who tries to burglarize Wayne.  The guy would either be very brave or as drunk as that little dog who was chasing the rhino.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 14, 2022)

Not often I can catch the 4 fur babies in one spot.  Most often, they're lounging around waiting for us Humans to do something that involves them.


----------



## Della (Nov 14, 2022)

Cuteness overload!  

It looks like you keep ice cream in your cup holders.  Don't tell me any different!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Knight (Nov 17, 2022)

German shepherd protects 6 yr old.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/new...91b4d04d24d5e998a0532a39f9f11&category=foryou


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2022)

Has anyone heard this one???


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 251121


You said it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 251121


Yep, that's for sure!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2022)

It's nap time, kitty!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

My late Border Collie....died 20 years ago on US Thanksgiving.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> My late Border Collie....died 20 years ago on US Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 252232


The smartest breed, they say.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> The smartest breed, they say.


I used to tell people that he could file our tax returns.

When my late wife & I lived in British Columbia, our cul-de-sac, (we were the last house),  abutted maybe 80 acres of vacant land;  (our community mail box was up the hill...in the opposite direction of the house from the trail when  exiting the brush)..........about a half mile before we reached the trail I casually mentioned to him that we'd check the mail before going home.

Get to the street...he heads up toward the mail box.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I used to tell people that he could file our tax returns.
> 
> When my late wife & I lived in British Columbia, our cul-de-sac, (we were the last house),  abutted maybe 80 acres of vacant land;  (our community mail box was up the hill...in the opposite direction of the house from the trail when  exiting the brush)..........about a half mile before we reached the trail I casually mentioned to him that we'd check the mail before going home.
> 
> Get to the street...he heads up toward the mail box.


He was very special to you indeed. Great dog!


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 25, 2022)

Nemo:  I am a border collie lover.  Current border collie (Flash) is black and white - previous BC was a tri-colour smooth coat.     They do need lots of exercise (2 to 3 miles/day walking and problem solving games (ie "go find")


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2022)

This little guy isn’t even mine.  He just captured my heart.  Maybe it’s a she.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 26, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> Nemo:  I am a border collie lover.  Current border collie (Flash) is black and white - previous BC was a tri-colour smooth coat.     They do need lots of exercise (2 to 3 miles/day walking and problem solving games (ie "go find")


We acquired him as a pup off the Sunshine Coast in B.C.  -  both his parents came from a breeder in B.C.  (Wiston Cap was one of his ancestors...as he was with a zillion others).......Out of concern that we might be doing too much with him when he was young I called the breeder, (she was 90 years old at the time), and was told "A working Border Collie will do 100 miles a day, you don't have to worry about him".

One of a gazillion stories:  Circa 1998 we were RVing down in Puerto Penasco on the Sea of Cortez.......at one point another camper, with a pug dog in tow, approached us and commented "I've been watching your dog, he does this, and this, and this, etc, _ad infinitum_"...she then looked down at the pug and said "And _you_, you do _nothing_".

Oh, a book you might enjoy is Eminent Dogs, Dangerous Men by the late Donald McCaig:

https://www.thriftbooks.com/w/emine...d-mccaig/422022/#edition=4329366&idiq=1849024​


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 26, 2022)

Another 'Dog Book' that people may enjoy is 'Soldier Dogs' by Maria Goodavage:

https://www.penguinrandomhouse.ca/books/310765/soldier-dogs-by-maria-goodavage/9780451414366

(About 23 years back I visited the NAS in Kingsville, Tx  ........... as part of the tour, the Marine dog handlers put on a display and talked about their dogs' capabilities.  After that it was play time, and a Belgian Malinois dropped a ball at my feet;  I picked up the ball, and a couple times indicated that she should run.

Handler said "No, no...you have to throw it and _then_ she'll run".......I bent down, put my face to hers and whispered "Get going" - and off she went.  )


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> she then looked down at the pug and said "And _you_, you do _nothing_".


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Nov 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 253198


This one really gets to me, one of my babies is rescue that was found in a field, pouring down rain in the January cold.  It was obvious that he belonged to someone at one point.  He did have a collar but no tags or chips.  His coat was overgrown and matted.  Like one of those dogs they show that you can't even see it is a dog.

He was taken out of a city shelter by a rescue.  They cleaned him up, checked his health and got him ready for adoption.  He came to me by way of a friend who was living with me when I lost the dog of my life.  I was not ready but accepted that my friend was trying to help me and the new dog.

He is here now, laying on my couch, a healthy, happy boy.  Never hungry, never thirsty, never having to worry about the winter or summer.  He gets to sleep in the bed with the new Mom and his new sister.  They did not get along at first but now love each other.  You just have to give them time to build a bond.  These two littles are still working on the total acceptance of the new brother.  I get it, he is 90#S, to big for the bed with us, but that big boy is the sweetest of the 3.  That is what I call a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Della (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh gosh, between @Blessed's story and the little Irish Setters I'm all verklempt.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Salerno, Italy, this Fall......hiked up to the old fort, about 300 yards from it we passed a small farm, goats, sheep and a variety of dogs.......as we were about to leave this procession showed up......(no humans).....don't know if the dog was 'in charge', (if so a very _savoir faire_ management style), or just tagging along:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2022)

Della said:


> verklempt


I love that word!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2022)

* My daughter and our first dog. He was a Springer Spaniel. Since she has been married she has a Bulldog.
*


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

This is the cutest thread in the world!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Dogs, Doggies, Doggos, Pups, Puppies, Best Friends......



This one reminds me so much of this one of my youngest.  


My oldest in the same car seat on a trip to Washington ..



..and in his usual place as waited for a ferry in Vancouver.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2022)

A friend of mind just had to rescue a litter of 11 puppies.  She made the news on ABC in NY.  That's a lot of pups for one mom.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>



Looks like a Bernese.   Every dog I have had sine that breed became more common has liked these dogs.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 18, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> A friend of mind just had to rescue a litter of 11 puppies.  She made the news on ABC in NY.  That's a lot of pups for one mom.



My mother had 7, of course not in one clutch.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 18, 2022)

MarkD said:


> Looks like a Bernese.   Every dog I have had sine that breed became more common has liked these dogs.


We were in Romania...saw a young couple with a Bernese...asked if we could say hi to it...they said that most people were afraid of them because they're so big........they're probably about the most easygoing dogs around.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 18, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> A friend of mind just had to rescue a litter of 11 puppies.  She made the news on ABC in NY.  That's a lot of pups for one mom.


26 is Guinness record  for a St. Bernard....still any more than 10 is a lot.


----------



## Bella (Dec 19, 2022)

Mini French Bulldogs


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Dec 20, 2022)

Bella said:


> Mini French Bulldogs


Would love to have one but I don't have a few thousand to spend on a dog, There are too many pups in rescue that need a good home.  I will stay with that.


----------



## Bella (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2022)

The dog, named Polaris, was left at the San Francisco airport by an international traveler who decided to continue traveling without him.


According to the San Francisco Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, United Airlines employees cared for the pup while it completed the requirements to enter the US.


Polaris was adopted by a United Airlines captain, and the airline threw an adoption party on December 15.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Works better than the one I take


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 29, 2022)

My Border Collie again......bred him with his soul mate up the hill......she was feeding the pups when we visited, and oftentimes apparently a female with pups will run the male off.  Not this couple.....she recognized our car, jumped up and ran out to see him.


----------



## BC Flash (Dec 29, 2022)

Nemo:   Is the Dad a tri colour BC?     My first border collie (Sierra) was a tri-colour - many thought she was a mix.   Sierra was languishing at the kennel as she did not look like a "real border collie".   She's been gone for 5 years and I think of her daily.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 29, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> Nemo:   Is the Dad a tri colour BC?     My first border collie (Sierra) was a tri-colour - many thought she was a mix.   Sierra was languishing at the kennel as she did not look like a "real border collie".   She's been gone for 5 years and I think of her daily.


My dog, the male, is the one lying down with the pups...the female was AFAIK a tri, but she wasn't registered.  Her owner was/is a carpenter/builder....the dogs had previously met, and when he was doing some work on our street, (she used to ride with him in the van), she leaped out of the vehicle and raced down to our place......true love.

He's been gone 20 years now...and I still miss him.....I've never encountered a smarter dog.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Wayne (Jan 2, 2023)

Cold outside boss


----------



## Bella (Jan 3, 2023)

Chocolate dapple long-haired miniature dachshund. ​


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkD (Jan 4, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> My Border Collie again......bred him with his soul mate up the hill......she was feeding the pups when we visited, and oftentimes apparently a female with pups will run the male off.  Not this couple.....she recognized our car, jumped up and ran out to see him.
> 
> View attachment 259443


So I wonder what your male border weighs.  My female McNab is 36 lbs and her dad was 45 lbs.  First herder I’ve had that was part border.  Smart, affectionate, agile and super trainable but also a bit domineering.  She is becoming reliable around bikes and runners but bouncy, hollering kids will be rounded up unless I’m vigilant.  Is that behavior typical for borders as well?  She is 1.5 years and socialization was stunted by the pandemic.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 4, 2023)

MarkD said:


> So I wonder what your male border weighs.  My female McNab is 36 lbs and her dad was 45 lbs.  First herder I’ve had that was part border.  Smart, affectionate, agile and super trainable but also a bit domineering.  She is becoming reliable around bikes and runners but bouncy, hollering kids will be rounded up unless I’m vigilant.  Is that behavior typical for borders as well?  She is 1.5 years and socialization was stunted by the pandemic.


He was big, maybe about 70 lbs.  (I dunno, I never weighed him.) In his ancestry he had _Wiston Cap_, (who produced zillions of offspring), and a few other Border 'stars'.

Kids:  There have been reports of bored Borders taking themselves to playgrounds/schools and attempting to round up small children.  The behavior is instinctive, in just about every Border Collie book they warn about not getting one unless you're going to keep them busy doing _something_.

  (When we picked him up, as a pup, on a small island off the Sunshine Coast in B.C., there were maybe 8 pups and the mother wanted to be a part of the selection process.  Finally the owner told her to go 'watch the sheep'  -  she went immediately to an adjacent paddock, jumped the fence, and for the rest of our visit lay down and monitored the flock.  She had an assignment_, "Don't bother me, I'm working", _she was happy_.)_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkD (Jan 4, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> He was big, maybe about 70 lbs.  (I dunno, I never weighed him.) In his ancestry he had _Wiston Cap_, (who produced zillions of offspring), and a few other Border 'stars'.
> 
> Kids:  There have been reports of bored Borders taking themselves to playgrounds/schools and attempting to round up small children.  The behavior is instinctive, in just about every Border Collie book they warn about not getting one unless you're going to keep them busy doing _something_.
> 
> (When we picked him up, as a pup, on a small island off the Sunshine Coast in B.C., there were maybe 8 pups and the mother wanted to be a part of the selection process.  Finally the owner told her to go 'watch the sheep'  -  she went immediately to an adjacent paddock, jumped the fence, and for the rest of our visit lay down and monitored the flock.  She had an assignment_, "Don't bother me, I'm working", _she was happy_.)_



i do feel bad about not having stock for my two.  They do think fetching the ball is a serious job fortunately.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 4, 2023)

MarkD said:


> i do feel bad about not having stock for my two.  They do think fetching the ball is a serious job fortunately.


A book I still have, and have enjoyed,  (and might be still available in the library system), is _The Versatile Border Collie_ by Janet E. Larson (published 1986)
https://www.amazon.com/Versatile-Border-Collie-Elisabeth-Larson/dp/0931866928


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## MarkD (Jan 4, 2023)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 260634



I wonder who else has experienced their female dogs as being more prone to ‘go nuclear’. I’ve only had two male dogs but both were very good at and disposed to deflect aggression from other dogs. But nearly all my females have gad lines beyond which someone might need a body bag.

When I saw this funny meme my first thought was my little 35 pound McNab girl might be enough to make the math work out the same all by herself.  She doesn’t let dogs push her around.   They might be be her but few can be so fierce when riled.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 4, 2023)

MarkD said:


> She doesn’t let dogs push her around.


As the old saying goes:  _"It's not the dog in the fight, it's the fight in the dog."_


----------



## MarkD (Jan 4, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> As the old saying goes:  _"It's not the dog in the fight, it's the fight in the dog."_



Indeed.  You know another interesting thing is the way dogs develop customs without deliberate training.  Ember always walks downstairs apace with me.  Can't recall asking for that but she always does.  My 7 year old AussieXheeler always goes down fast and waits by the door.  But she isn't tempted to join him in that.  On the other hand, going upstairs her attention is on him and she doesn't let him pass her up.  Sometimes she'll nip him with those 1.5 year old needles just to make sure he knows who is in charge now.  He used to go up the stairs about as fast as he goes down.  Now he tends to keep me between them as a shield I guess.  The other thing about dogs is there never seems to be any resentment about the pecking order.  It just is what it is.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 4, 2023)

MarkD said:


> The other thing about dogs is there never seems to be any resentment about the pecking order.  It just is what it is.


I've heard that, if you don't establish yourself as the 'pack leader', the dog might start thinking "I'm looking around but I don't see anyone in charge...oh geez, maybe it's _me_".......and if that happens your work's really cut out to set things straight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Thursday at 7:07 PM)

Is this you @dobielvr ?


----------



## dobielvr (Thursday at 7:44 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Is this you @dobielvr ?


Oh how I wish!  
Soon though, soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Friday at 1:18 AM)




----------



## MarkD (Today at 3:42 AM)

A couple more recent snaps of my lot between down pours.  Not complaining but infrequent breaks for a proper walk would be appreciated by all of us.


----------



## Bella (Today at 4:25 AM)

*Running Boards: Traveling in Cars With Your Dogs in the 1930's.*

Back in the day, if you didn’t want your dog riding inside your car, it could ride “safely” on a running board attached to the car.

When we debate the history of automobiles in America and around the world, we rarely hear anyone discussing the history of man’s best friend traveling alongside him. Actually, there weren’t many that put dogs in the front seat, which was probably the safest spot for their furry friends.

Much like the pooch in these pictures below, transport systems in early vehicles involved the running board. Some were simple running board-based boxes and shields while others, such as the "Bird Dog Palace", were sturdy external steel enclosures. They came in several sizes and included a barred door that could be released without the driver leaving his seat and an oilcloth cover that could be unrolled and buttoned into place if the weather got bad.








The most terrifying and dangerous pet carrier must have been the "Dog Sack", an actual canvas sack that (thankfully) had a head hole and was hooked and clamped to the side of the car. 







Bella


----------



## Becky1951 (Today at 1:34 PM)




----------



## Disgustedman (Today at 1:36 PM)




----------

